# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  rehabilitacja po złamaniu pięty

## marcinzim

Witam. Dnia 12 marca doznałem złamania pięty, na początku miała być operacja lecz lekarz ordynator szpitala w Rybniku stwierdził, iż operacja pogorszy sprawę i założono gips na okres 6 tygodni, w międzyczasie korzystałem z poradni ortopedycznej w której nie stwierdzono żadnych nieprawidłowości. Po zdjęciu gipsu noga była strasznie opuchnięta i bolała, byłem również prywatnie u lekarza który potwierdził wszystko to co powiedzieli inni lekarze, zrobił USG i skierował na fizjoterapię. Dzisiaj jest 3,5 miesiąca od zdarzenia skorzystałem z 20 zabiegów pola magnetycznego, 15  wirówek, 15 jonoforezy, 15 ćwiczeń manualnych teraz mam mrożenia. Chodzę, lecz noga strasznie boli najbardziej z rana i jest cały czas opuchnięta, zastanawiam się nad Sport kliniką z Żor, może tam by coś więcej pomogli, lekarz ortopeda twierdzi czas, czas, czas

----------


## Bananowa

A fizykoterapia wykonywana była kiedy?  :Smile: 
Jesteś świadomy tego, że ona nie działa od razu, tylko po jakimś czasie?
Czy wykonywane było RTG kontrolne?
Złamanie wyleczone(w sensie, że zrosło się)?
Jakieś leki?

To, że rano boli to jest normalne, po urazach-jeszcze przez jakiś czas będziesz tak miał.
Co do opuchlizny nie wiem, tutaj musiałabym zobaczyć, ale podejrzewam, że też to nie jest nic niepokojącego.

Oczywiście potrzeba co do pełnego wyleczenia czasu, jednakże też nie do przesady bo to nie ma trwać latami  :Wink:

----------


## marcinzim

Na rehabilitacje chodzę od około 11 maja, ostatnie zdjęcie RTG było wykonane po ściągnięciu gipsu był pełen zrost, leków nie biorę jedynie naści. Byłem u prywantego rehabilitanta i on uznał, że moja pięta jest nieruchoma, zdrową piętą można delikatnie ruszać a moja jest unieruchomiona, narazie byłem u niego na jednej wizycie, w piątek idę do ortopedy i poproszę o skierowanie na USG, martwi mnie opuchlizna, znaczy, że jakiś stan zapalny tam jeszcze jest

----------


## Bananowa

Opuchlizna pojawia się w wyniku nadmiernego gromadzenia się płynu w tkankach.
Obrzęk może być spowodowany zgromadzeniem przesięku lub wysięku.

W zapobieganiu obrzękom niezmiernie ważna jest odpowiednia dieta. Przede wszystkim warto wzbogacić swoje posiłki o duże ilości białka i potasu. W tym celu należy spożywać chude mięso, twaróg oraz zielone warzywa.

I jak leżysz pamiętaj jedno: NOGA WYŻEJ!!  :Smile: 

Po tym jak już zniknie Ci opuchlizna/obrzęk możesz zacząć ćwiczyć  :Smile: 

Pole magnetyczne, jonoforeza czy ćwiczenia-no daj już odpocząć tej nodze, bo zaraz pójdzie w odwrotnym kierunku ta fizykoterapia. Ale wirówki nigdy dość-jest świetna!  :Big Grin:  No i pamiętaj o krioterapii na opuchliznę-tylko też w granicach rozsądku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej witam też złamałem piętę  miałem operacje wstawiono jakieś śruby  rtg kontrolne co miesiąc wszystko ok opuchlizna raczej rzadko jak nadwyręze 5 miesiąc leci chozę juz bez kul cwiczę jak  kazali basen itp . czuje ból codziennie rano  tak ze nie moge nawet postawic na podłodze trwa to ok 15 min do 30 pózniej jak sie rozrusza jest ok chodze nawet nie kuleje czy te poranne bóle  to normalne jak se z nimi radzić , długo to potrwa?

----------

